# Need help understanding lab work



## Maxie88 (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm new here and was recently diagnosed as hyperthyroid. I don't really know anything else. I've had my first round of tests and am now waiting for my next appointment to go over the results. I'm posting the information that was posted on the website...I don't really know what any of it means. My TSH is low while the other levels are normal...does that indicate a problem with my pituitary gland rather than my thyroid? Although, I do have nodules, which can't be normal.

Any help understanding this would be appreciated.

TSI = 30 (0-139%) -normal 
ATG-SO = <20 (0-40 IU/ML) - normal 
TSH-SO = 0.130 (0.450-4.500 UIU/ML -abnormal
FT4-SO = 1.03 [0.82-1.77 NG/DL] -normal 
TPO-SO = <6 [0-34 IU/ML]. -normal 
FT3-SO = 3.4 [2.0-4.4 PG/ML] -normal

Ultrasound = bilateral nodules. Dominant left inferior 2.4 cm; Dominant right superior 1.8 cm

Thyroid Uptake Results:
6 hour = 13% 24 hour = 21%

Relative hyperfunction superior right and left lobes. No discrete hot or cold area noted.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome Maxi.

What types of symptoms are you having?

Your levels look not so bad at all. You may be in the beginning stages of the process.

Are you taking any medications?


----------



## Maxie88 (Nov 3, 2012)

I have heart palpations...sometimes waking up in the night with my heart pounding, excessive heat/sweating, irritability, trouble sleeping, but no weight loss.

My Endocrinologist put me on Inderal for the heart palpations and it has helped. She also gave me Xanax to help me sleep, but I've only taken it a few times because I'm afraid of becoming addicted. (I've read some scary stuff on the internet.) It did help the few times I took it. Other than that, I'm not taking any meds.

I don't feel like I have bad symptoms, especially from all I'm reading. Nothing would have been found if I hadn't had a hysterectomy this summer and thought my hormones levels were too low and asked my doctor to check them. She said my hormone levels were all fine, except my TSH, which was low...so now I'm seeing an Endocrinologist.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Maxie88 said:


> I'm new here and was recently diagnosed as hyperthyroid. I don't really know anything else. I've had my first round of tests and am now waiting for my next appointment to go over the results. I'm posting the information that was posted on the website...I don't really know what any of it means. My TSH is low while the other levels are normal...does that indicate a problem with my pituitary gland rather than my thyroid? Although, I do have nodules, which can't be normal.
> 
> Any help understanding this would be appreciated.
> 
> ...












Okay...............you should not have any TSI.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

And it does appear that you are hyperthyroid and that it is not a pituitary problem. There is a lag time between the TSH and the FT4, FT3.

Also, there are other antibodies that keep the numbers looking normal.

I will list other important tests.

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

It would be good to get the Trab, Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab. It also would be good to do FNA of the nodules.

Were there any comments on the nodules? Were they solid, calcified rims, vascular, cystic (fluid filled?)


----------



## Maxie88 (Nov 3, 2012)

I will definitely ask for those other tests. No one has told me anything about the nodules, other than that they showed up on the ultrasound, so they wanted to do the uptake scan. My next appt to go over all the results isn't until 11/16 and I hate waiting. I only got the info that I have by logging onto my care page on the Internet.

I will also ask the Dr. To do a FNA of the nodules. I would like to do as much as possible now, because I've paid my yearly maximum for this year and my employer is changing our insurance in Jan. and it's not going to be as good.

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Maxie88 said:


> I will definitely ask for those other tests. No one has told me anything about the nodules, other than that they showed up on the ultrasound, so they wanted to do the uptake scan. My next appt to go over all the results isn't until 11/16 and I hate waiting. I only got the info that I have by logging onto my care page on the Internet.
> 
> I will also ask the Dr. To do a FNA of the nodules. I would like to do as much as possible now, because I've paid my yearly maximum for this year and my employer is changing our insurance in Jan. and it's not going to be as good.
> 
> Thanks for all your help!


You are very welcome and keep us in the loop. We love details here even if they don't seem important at the time, we want to know and we also want to know that you are alright.


----------

